# Canon 5D Mark II Open box



## ColeGauthier (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi guys! Would like a little bit of input here. I stopped into my local Future Shop and noticed an open box Canon 5D Mark II. It's priced at $2399.00 plus tax but it's also got the 24-105mm kit lens. If I am lucky I may be able to get an extra $100 off... Now do I pick this up and sell the lens and my current body (Canon 7D) to upgrade to a better lens or just keep my 7D and upgrade the glass and wait for the Mark III to come down. By the way, I do own the 70-200 IS II and I would be able to use that lens 99% on the 5D mark II without buying a new for now. Would like some input on the pricing. 

Oh and yes it will be slightly more expensive because I live in Canada.


----------



## ColeGauthier (Nov 13, 2012)

Forgot to mention, it's in pristine condition, somebody just returned it in the 14 day return policy. Probably because they didn't know how to use it


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT (Nov 13, 2012)

I would keep the 7d as a backup (unless you have something else) does the 7d not do something you'd like it too?


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 13, 2012)

What do you shoot? I use my 7D far more than my 5d2. 
It's about par with what I'd expect for pricing Used Canon Eos-5d Mark II 21.1 Megapixels Digital Slr Camera Kit W/Ef 24-105mm F/4L Is Usm Lens
Canon EOS-5D Mark II DSLR Camera Body with EF 24-105L 2764B004


----------



## ColeGauthier (Nov 13, 2012)

I find I would have more control over the dynamic range with Mark II then the 7D and I don't shoot sports, if so, very rarely. Plus it's FF.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 13, 2012)

If you aren't shooting action or low light where you want to use any other focus point than the center then it might just fit you well.


----------



## ColeGauthier (Nov 13, 2012)

> What do you shoot? I use my 7D far more than my 5d2.


MLeeK, would you mind telling me why you prefere the 7D over the 5D?


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 13, 2012)

ColeGauthier said:


> MLeeK, would you mind telling me why you prefere the 7D over the 5D?


Better focus system by FAR. I shoot a lot of low light, a lot of sports, a lot of not using that center focus point. 
The 5d2 is great for wedding and portrait work where lighting is not a problem. The center focus point is the only cross type and it works fine in low light, you just have to make sure you are compensating for that in y our composition. It's a great camera. The 7D is just easier to use with the far better focus system.


----------



## ColeGauthier (Nov 13, 2012)

> Better focus system by FAR. I shoot a lot of low light, a lot of sports, a lot of not using that center focus point.
> The 5d2 is great for wedding and portrait work where lighting is not a problem. The center focus point is the only cross type and it works fine in low light, you just have to make sure you are compensating for that in y our composition. It's a great camera. The 7D is just easier to use with the far better focus system.


Alright I think I'll stick with the 7D and pick up a new Lens. Which one would you recommend getting in the L Lens department to replace my Sigma 17-50mm, MLeeK?


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 13, 2012)

ColeGauthier said:


> > Better focus system by FAR. I shoot a lot of low light, a lot of sports, a lot of not using that center focus point.
> > The 5d2 is great for wedding and portrait work where lighting is not a problem. The center focus point is the only cross type and it works fine in low light, you just have to make sure you are compensating for that in y our composition. It's a great camera. The 7D is just easier to use with the far better focus system.
> 
> 
> Alright I think I'll stick with the 7D and pick up a new Lens. Which one would you recommend getting in the L Lens department to replace my Sigma 17-50mm, MLeeK?


24-70 f/2.8L. I am ok with the older version, but the new one is pretty gorgeous!


----------



## ColeGauthier (Nov 13, 2012)

> 24-70 f/2.8L. I am ok with the older version, but the new one is pretty gorgeous!



How is the focal length on that though? Is it wide enough on a cropped body?


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 13, 2012)

ColeGauthier said:


> > 24-70 f/2.8L. I am ok with the older version, but the new one is pretty gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> How is the focal length on that though? Is it wide enough on a cropped body?



Set your 17-50 to 24mm and shoot. 
I find it MUCH more comfortable than the 17-50. That 17mm end can get you into distortion trouble that you have to fix every darned time that you forget and shoot that wide.


----------



## ColeGauthier (Nov 13, 2012)

> Set your 17-50 to 24mm and shoot.
> I find it MUCH more comfortable than the 17-50. That 17mm end can get you into distortion trouble that you have to fix every darned time that you forget and shoot that wide.



Thanks a lot MLeeK, I will be looking into the new 24-70 II, a little on the steep side but I already own the 70-200 II and it would be a breeze for me to upgrade to a FF later.


----------



## Dubaiian (Nov 13, 2012)

I have the 24-70 mkII and 70-200 mkII which are mated to my 7D and 5dmkIII.   It is a truly awesome combination.   I also have the 16-35 but it only comes out for very serious landscape work.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 14, 2012)

Good advice from MLeek so far.  Although, one thing you might consider is buying that kit (if you can get it a bit cheaper) and then maybe selling the 5DII body and keeping the lens.  If you can get $1800-$2000 for the body (not sure the going rate), you end up with a $1000+ lens for much less.  Plus it would give you a chance to compare the cameras yourself.

So why do you want to upgrade your Sigma 18-50mm?  If you are going to keep your 7D, you will probably be happier with that range than with 24-70mm.  I find that 24mm on a crop camera is just awkward (not wide enough).  The Canon EF-S 17-55mm is maybe one of the best lenses in that range, with image quality on par with L zoom lenses.  But if you do plan to upgrade to FF some time soon...you may want to avoid EF-S lenses etc.  

You might consider the 17-40mm F4L or 16-35mm F2.8 L II.  These would replace your Sigma as a 'normal range zoom' on the 7D but also be an ultra wide angle when you upgrade to FF.


----------

